# Plotter or a pantser? Or...a plantser?



## shivanib (Oct 7, 2016)

Plantser. Someone who preps a little, but not as much as a plotter.


----------



## columbo1977 (Oct 19, 2016)

Tried being a pantser, but all that does for me is gets me a few thousand words into the story and then I fizzle out as I dont know where the story is going.

I am a plotter, I need to have an idea of where the story is going. within the chapters I do a bit of pantsing, within the guidelines for the chapter.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 26, 2016)

I would have to say that I'm a plantser- half way between plotter and pantser. I do have some semblance of a plot and where I want the stories to go- with some scenarios that must happen in them, however, I don't have it written down. 

Half Pantser / half plotter = plantser


----------



## kunox (May 9, 2018)

I'm a plantser


----------



## seeoil (Jun 18, 2018)

To know that there's a word for being a "yay i finished the blurb of a book but i dont know what will happen from there on so lets just wing it", I've never felt so validated. Always nice  to be known as a plant, sir. ; )


----------



## Hector (Jan 2, 2021)

Plotter.


----------



## Paularo (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm a planner. Not a plotter.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 17, 2021)

A pantzer but I've usually got a rough idea of the characters and important scenes already planted firmly into my head.


----------

